# State forms for rescues



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am curious about how much paperwork other rescues have to submit to their state vet's office, or other agency in order to be compliant. 

We have to submit an animal report form that tracks EVERY single animal that passes through our rescue each year. We have to list where the dogs came from, how many got adopted, euthanized, released to other agencies and ten tons of other crap. 

Now they have another form that we need to complete for EACH dog. Name, age, weight, original owner, medical status, etc. 

And on top of that, they charge us to operate a rescue. We have to pay a $100.00 filing fee, there is a $100.00 late fee, and then another fee between $100.00 - $200.00 depending on the amount of "income" (donations) we receive. 

The last form is called form 102 and it is eight pages in length. They want everything from our financials to asking about how we solicit donations. 

The final part is sending them the following:

Our remittance form and check for the fees

A list of any Virginia affiliates names address and phone numbers

A listing of any branch offices

copies of any applicable court orders

listing of officers, directors and principal executive officers

copy of previous years financial report

board approved budget for current year

copies of articles of incorporation and any amendments

copies of by-laws 

copies of IRS tax exempt determination letters

and a signed statement from each board member that we have not been convicted of any animal cruelty charges


Is is just the state of VA that is this whacked, or are other rescues out there dealing with the same sort of insanity? 

I have trouble paying a fee to the state in order for us to help THEM save money by taking dogs from their shelters. I think this is just plain wrong.


And please know that VGSR does have a board of directors, by-laws, foster homes are checked out just like potential adopters with three personal references, a vet reference, a home visit/interview. Then they are assigned a "mentor" who is an experienced foster home to give them guidance. We also have an extensive volunteer handbook that all volunteers are required to read and then sign a statement that they have indeed read the manual. We hold periodic meetings for fosters and have quarterly meetings for all of our volunteers.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Great topic and a very eye opening one.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

NJ doesn't license rescues, we are treated like any other non-profit charitable organization. We need to file yearly with the state as a non-profit which I think is about $100, and we also have to file yearly with the NJ Dept of Consumer Affairs which is under $50. The dept of Consumer Affairs requires a yearly financial overview (1 page report). 

Thats it.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Um. Yea it's just Virginia. Sorry. I was with a rescue based in Va. for a while and the amount of paperwork they require is absurd. Do you pay your litter tax? Well you're supposed to, so look into that.

In Md., it's just bylaws, register as exempt org., send IRS letter. That's all.

BTW, Virginia is whacked about a lot of things other than just this!  Anyway they can tax you or suck blood from a stone, they will.

Oh Maryland, my Maryland, la la la la la la....


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I am from Wisconsin, and understand none of our rescue groups have to submit all that stuff on a regular basis. Perhaps initially when they apply as a NPO.

And the costs you mentioned, are silly (Chris please don't delete me for incuding the word silly), because for the extra $100 or so more we could just provide more vet care.

Of course, when a dog is placed it does require a home inspection and up to date medical records. 

"I have trouble paying a fee to the state in order for us to help THEM save money by taking dogs from their shelters. I think this is just plain wrong."

Regarding the above, I could agree with you more. If you rescue the dogs, require a home inspection, and their shots are current, there is no reason for /state involvement.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

State laws may SOUND wacked but if someone hadn't done something disgusting, you would have less "wackedness" - 
How many times have there been alerts sounded about people posing as a rescue and selling dogs to research? or to dog fighting rings? And there was probably someone involved in cruelty who decided to pose as a rescue. Laws happen when ethics aren't followed. 

You have to pay to support the poor souls who are stuck processing your paperwork -- should the other tax payers pay more so that your organization wouldn't have to pay its fees? How would you feel if none of this was in place and someone in the state was discovered to be a rescue gone very wrong? 

The reason for state involvement is to keep you up to snuff - to keep those by-laws up and followed, to have a legit. board (someone is going to be held accountable if you say you do but you don't). If the state isn't involved, there will be no accountability.

'gwan. I know it's a pain in the patootie but the regs are there to keep you square. It also keeps your neighbor square.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I appreciate your response, but am just not so sure I agree. 

The following comment you made makes a lots of sense; however, in my experience the States do little to protect the type of abuse you refer to.

"How many times have there been alerts sounded about people posing as a rescue and selling dogs to research? or to dog fighting rings? And there was probably someone involved in cruelty who decided to pose as a rescue. Laws happen when ethics aren't followed."

I tend to think that once a rescue group files the necessary NPO documentation, appoints a board, etc., and is subject to State inspections perhaps that should end it.

Imposing a fee for every dog a rescue takes in simply slows the rescue's efforts in placing these animals.

Perhaps I am a bit naive, because the rescue group I foster for is so careful, when a dog is adopted.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Hey Mid of No., you have obviously never been to Virginia. They are probably the most litiginous state on the map. They have racket after racket going on in their state government. It is totally bizarre. 

And let's not forget how many Islamic terrorists found refuge there that the laws did not catch.

The laws you speak of did nothing to protect Michael Vick's dogs, who resided in Virginia.

And YET, with all these laws about rescue animals, their labor laws for HUMANS make them one of the most popular states for illegal aliens. Companies there can get away with complete abuse of their employees (worked there for years myself, DH too). 

And animal protection laws for those who BREED animals are NON-EXISTENT which is why, for instance, they have more parrot breeders than any state besides California, because there are no laws protecting those exotics! There are so many BYB's there, it's mind boggling, but the RESCUES are forced to spend all their time filing paperwork and paying fees so they can do the good work.

And good ol' Virginny is where almost all the illegally imported endangered species are smuggled in for this half of the country, including parrots and reptiles.

I have said enough. I hate the state. Would never live there. Have many dear friends there who also have issue with a lot of the restrictions they endure.

Of course, they do have some good wine country, but oh yea, they still have fox hunting, yuck. 

I hate whenever I have to go down there but the best exotic vet on the coast is there so gotta do it. But then I skeedaddle asap to the North, to my Maryland, "America in Miniature."


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thank you. Being from only one state I realize things differ greatly among the many states in the US. I tend to think Wisconsin does a great job, but feel that I can no longer post the states I am a bit disgusted with, in terms of where both rescue groups, and the Milwaukee Humane Society gets it dogs from.

Apparently my experiences are viewed as a personal insult to the states having problems, and I have been warned by at least one moderator to avoid being specific.

Nonetheless, I appreciate your comments and hope they are not deleted

As an aside I have been to Virginia, and worked for several years in DC, commuting from Wisconsin. But knew absolutely nothing about Virginia laws, dog enforcement, etc.


----------

